# Doncaster show..



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

is there going to be one this year?
if not any shows up northish??? thanks!!!


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

*2008 Breeders Meetings*


The Dome – Doncaster Sunday 8th June 2008

The Drill Hall- Ware Sunday 27th July 2008

The Dome – Doncaster Sunday 7th September 2008


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

oooo, thanks! I've been looking for the dates too!

My dad has promised me he will take me this year :mf_dribble: Can't wait, i will be getting a royal and i'll also be after some corn stripes too!


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

yes cant wait i will have left school by then so will be able to go no matter what.

also its my birthday on that exact day so maybe a b-day present is in order or two or three......

also it will be my first ever rep shop :flrt:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> yes cant wait i will have left school by then so will be able to go no matter what.
> 
> also its my birthday on that exact day so maybe a b-day present is in order or two or three......
> 
> also it will be my first ever rep shop :flrt:


yeah snap! not on the birthday thing, on the first ever rep show!


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

I'll possibly take a trip down to the June one.. 

Add a few leos, cresties and whatever else I see..


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

my wish list :

a royal
beardie
couple of corns
bci
and................lots more lol

think i need to start saving


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> my wish list :
> 
> a royal
> beardie
> ...


I will be getting a Female 08 royal:mf_dribble:

Would love a Tree boa of some sort but thats not gona happen


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

havent been to dome for years where abouts is it in there ? how sapcious is the room or wahtever its in ?


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

hi, im new to rep shows... any 1 have any information on this show? like a website?
cheers


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

Velosus said:


> hi, im new to rep shows... any 1 have any information on this show? like a website?
> cheers


Welcome to the International Herpetological Society


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

the room aint that big and last year there was not tht much choice! just a nice day out some bargins to be had i guess

by the way do members get in earlier this year again?


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

ian_lawton said:


> the room aint that big and last year there was not tht much choice! just a nice day out some bargins to be had i guess
> 
> by the way do members get in earlier this year again?


Hi all,

The more people that turn up to the shows, then they will get bigger and more veriety.

It's the same old story you will miss them when they have all gone.

The reptile world needs all the help it can get, let us not be the ones to cut our own throats???.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:

slither61


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Are all 3 of those days shows as in tables breeders selling stock or are they just meetings?

Also where are they? All in doncaster?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

i know the 2 Doncaster ones will be breeders selling stock.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

how much is it to get in ?and what times does it open ive never been to a rep show so i dont really know what to expect


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

Can't wait to go hope there is lots to see, it will be my first time ever and im hoping to get my first baby beardie:2thumb:

Does anyone know how much it is to get in there at all or just a rough idea?


----------



## chrislpool22 (Apr 15, 2008)

*doncaster*

Is the show definitely on Ive not seen it advertised anywhere. is it far from doncaster city centre


----------



## angelsue (May 16, 2008)

chrislpool22 said:


> Is the show definitely on Ive not seen it advertised anywhere. is it far from doncaster city centre


Hope it is looking forward to our day out :mrgreen:


----------

